
Advanced TypeScript type FTW - hekul
https://blog.pulumi.com/advanced-typescript-type-ftw
======
jeremychone
yes, we really like conditional typing as well. We do not use it everywhere,
but for when it is needed, it is very powerful.

Just one thing that could be better outlined in the TS doc, is that
conditional typing is for declaration and not for the signature of the method
being implemented. It seems obvious once we know it, but can be confusing at
first.

